# cost of living in perth



## faith14

hi 
can any one help me as my husband and i are migrating to Perth in June.does any one have a break down of a monthly budget for 2 people..
thank you


----------



## Tax Back Australia

I find Perth, the most affordable city in Oz. 
You can gave a nice apartment for 300$ per week and another 200$ for food per week for 2 persone.

My 2 cents


----------



## faith14

thank you.


----------



## Paterson00

Really? The most affordable? Perth is renound for being the most expensive part of Oz. I have found a loaf of good bread to be $5. I have not had to buy much there yet but what we have found is that it is far from cheap.


----------



## JolyV

http://www.australiaforum.com/housing/11656-cost-living-perth.html


----------



## nemesis

As far as i concerned, that price is for 5 to 10 years ago.
I don't think current situation there is cheap as most of my friends are trying to move out from there.


----------



## Spoon

It is getting expensive to live in Perth $300 per week for a _nice _apartment? Don't think so! The return of the mining and resources boom is pushing prices up as global companies with money to burn try to house their staff. 
Good thing is wages are pretty good to compensate, although competition for good apartments or houses is very stiff!
Be prepared to spend a few weeks in short term (ie expensive) accommodation until you secure something (unless you have friends/relatives)
Go online to Coles or Woolworths to compare food costs - I'd say higher than eastern states though.


----------



## dbaillieuk

Did u see the programme " wanted down under " when it was on sky ? If not try BBC iPlayer or YouTube or the like , it gave written breakdowns on the program


----------



## billyK

Perth used to be a cheap option and while it's not Sydney prices it is getting close


----------



## billyK

dbaillieuk said:


> Did u see the programme " wanted down under " when it was on sky ? If not try BBC iPlayer or YouTube or the like , it gave written breakdowns on the program


You can'e iplayer with out a VPN (try uktvaccess.com - a few members here recommend it)
Heads up - Happy Valley series 2 is on iplayer - as good if not better than the first.
Detschland 83 on channel 4 is also pretty cool.


----------



## Green Koala

Approx 250-300 for room (weekly), but you can find something cheaper ( I pay 220), 200 for food, 50 for petrol for the car.


----------



## JandE

Green Koala said:


> Approx 250-300 for room (weekly), but you can find something cheaper ( I pay 220), 200 for food, 50 for petrol for the car.


Is that just a single shared room in a house ?



> December 2015 Median Weekly Rents in WA
> $400 Perth Metropolitan
> $500 Broome Urban Area
> $400 Busselton Urban Area
> $350 Mandurah-Murray
> $350 Bunbury Urban Area
> $350 Kalgoorlie-Boulder
> $350 Albany Urban Area
> $320 Geraldton-Greenough
> 
> Perth's rental market has hit its highest vacancy rates in 20 years and there is an oversupply of properties in the $350 to $450 per week price bracket in inner-city suburbs and the northern corridor.
> 
> Current advice to landlords in Perth: _If your tenant expresses the desire to leave, consider offering reduced rent on the new lease._


----------



## Green Koala

Yes, that is a price for one room in shared house (2 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms). I live in Innaloo (which is about 3 km from Scarborough beach), the neighbourhood is really nice. For 350-400/week you can rent a full house in some suburbs.


----------

